# New 2013 C59 -- Just Shipped!



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just got word that my new 2013 C59 has shipped! Placed the order back in July. I can hardly contain myself. This is my first Colnago and an absolute dream bike for me to be sure (my first and only bike thus far cost about 1/4 of the C59 frame complete! -- a 2007 Bianchi which I have put about 15,000 miles on since I started riding). Will post pics of the new Italian Mistress when built. Going with Campy Record, Enve 3.4 clincher wheels and Chris King hubs, and Deda 35 stem and bar. Oh yea, and KOM paint job (my riding buddies have already told me they plan to spray paint it stealth black, like all of theirs -- i guess just so I don't break their hipster mojo -- whatever -- c'mon man!). Now, I am just praying it doesn't snow on me anytime soon! (never thought I would say that...). Good riding...


----------



## 3MC (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello, congratulations on your new C59! Can't wait to see them pics. Also do you mind me asking where did you get it and how much? I'm thinking about getting one myself.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks! I went through a LBS here in Denver called City Velo (fantastic shop). Price for 2013 C59 frame was right around $5,900. I think you can also get some decent prices on the 2012s (assuming that you have already accepted the general sticker shock of the price range for this kind of dream bike) -- saw some prices around $4,900 or so on the web. Most shops with any inventory likely willing to deal. The C59 disc and some of the C59 special order paint schemes will run more. Happy bike hunting -- the C59s are truly amazing machines... Good riding...


----------



## 3MC (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks for the info, yeah I found a website RA cycles that carry the 2012 C59 for around $4995. Thanks again!


----------

